# Looking Info On Jigsaws



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

This morning I began to shoo for jigsaws again. I know, I've been here before but did not end up buying one due to Herb "giving" me that beautiful Hegner Scroll saw at the time, but now I'm back looking for a jig saw as since a scroll saw does work wand do as does a jig saw does. 

I looked at the Dewalt 331k which is a corded saw for $150, then at the 331B cordless for the same money but without a gattery or chager. I had some trouble finding the price for those items so I looked at a PC saw. The only one that I see is much cheaper than the Dewalt and is cordless. 

Since I have the PC cordless drill, I'm wondering if the jig saw runs on the same battery as does the drill, it appears as though it does.

However, since the PC is so inexpensive, about a third that of the Dewalt I am inclined to shy away from it. I am not certain why as so far, I have had good luck with my PC router and cordless drill.

I'm wondering if anybody owns the PC jigsaw and has any opinions on it and can confirm that it runs on the same battery as does the drill. Since I have the charger and two batteries for the PC, the PC jigsaw looks good from the cost standpoint, but by the same token, if the saw is of low quality, well, that's important too and while I don't use a jig saw very often, when I do, I'd like for it to work well.

Jerry


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I personally would go with the corded saw. You are going to get a more powerful motor, and won't need to recharge the battery after a small number of cuts.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Jerry,
I don't have the PC cordless jigsaw, so I can't help you there. I will however, share my experience and some observations. I own a PC jigsaw with a cord, and I've used a Dewalt jigsaw. Both are competent jigsaws, plenty powerful and accurate. I enjoyed my PC jigsaw until I began to notice that the cooling fan grabs sawdust and puts it directly into my eye when I'm in that sweet spot over the blade. I finally got frustrated enough with that one issue that I bought a Bosch jigsaw and I now only use the PC as a beater when I'm doing heavy cutting or dirty etc. The Bosch is in a league of its own compared to every other jigsaw I've ever used. It's smoother, it's more accurate, it just does everything a little better. Not that the others are junk, they just aren't as nice as the Bosch. 

I'll also offer this about cordless tools in general. You should regard any cordless tool as a temporary solution. Batteries die. The new ones last longer, but they will eventually die. By the time the batteries die, you won't be able to find new ones anymore, or if you can find them, a new tool with 2 batteries will cost the same as 2 batteries alone. I have no less than 6 cordless drills hanging on the wall of my shop that I can't bring myself to throw away even though I don't have batteries for them. You won't be passing your cherrished cordless tools down to your grandchildren. Take good care of it and a quality corded tool will last most of us two lifetimes. My advice is to Buy the Bosch and enjoy jigsawing.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DonkeyHody said:


> Jerry,
> I don't have the PC cordless jigsaw, so I can't help you there. I will however, share my experience and some observations. I own a PC jigsaw with a cord, and I've used a Dewalt jigsaw. Both are competent jigsaws, plenty powerful and accurate. I enjoyed my PC jigsaw until I began to notice that the cooling fan grabs sawdust and puts it directly into my eye when I'm in that sweet spot over the blade. I finally got frustrated enough with that one issue that I bought a Bosch jigsaw and I now only use the PC as a beater when I'm doing heavy cutting or dirty etc. The Bosch is in a league of its own compared to every other jigsaw I've ever used. It's smoother, it's more accurate, it just does everything a little better. Not that the others are junk, they just aren't as nice as the Bosch.
> 
> I'll also offer this about cordless tools in general. You should regard any cordless tool as a temporary solution. Batteries die. The new ones last longer, but they will eventually die. By the time the batteries die, you won't be able to find new ones anymore, or if you can find them, a new tool with 2 batteries will cost the same as 2 batteries alone. I have no less than 6 cordless drills hanging on the wall of my shop that I can't bring myself to throw away even though I don't have batteries for them. You won't be passing your cherrished cordless tools down to your grandchildren. Take good care of it and a quality corded tool will last most of us two lifetimes. My advice is to Buy the Bosch and enjoy jigsawing.



THANK YOU ANDY,
That's exactly what I needed to hear, I'll be ordering the Bosch corded saw and enjoy my PC cordless drill until the batteries die however long that is, What you have pointed out sure makes sense to me.

The only Bosch tool that I have now is the six inch ROS which I really like.

Jerry


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Jerry,
As I read your first post, I was formulating my reply recommending the Bosch. Andy beat me to it.
You won't be sorry if you get the Bosch. 
Check out CPO TOOLS for great pricing on the top handle and the barrel grip saw.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had the Bosch1584DVS since 94/95, I ran through a B&D and a Makita before the 1584. I bought the Bosch when the recip shaft shot out the Mak body, the Mak lasted nearly 9 yrs and the B&D lasted 2 projects over a 3 yrs period, poker table and waterbed frame.

I've used the Bosch for siding, int/ext trim, furniture and hardwoods up to 1.5" thick. It's like a Timex watch, one of the best tools I ever bought. If the new products are half as good as the older you'll do well with the purchase.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Jerry,
> As I read your first post, I was formulating my reply recommending the Bosch. Andy beat me to it.
> You won't be sorry if you get the Bosch.
> Check out CPO TOOLS for great pricing on the top handle and the barrel grip saw.


Gene,
I looked at Bosch Jig Saw, the first one that looked at was about $300 dollars, then I found and ordered from Amazon the JS365 for $122, hope it's alright the cost is less than the Dewalt. If I made a mistake on the model, let me know.

Jerry


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another vote for a Bosch jig saw after 'blowing up' a Craftsman and a B&D. As far as barrel or handle body version, I found that after trying them at the local lumber yard before purchase (AMAZON), the barrel version just didn't feel right while the handle felt like it belonged in my hand. That for sure is a personal preference for everyone


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MikeMa said:


> I personally would go with the corded saw. You are going to get a more powerful motor, and won't need to recharge the battery after a small number of cuts.


The only thing I use that's cordless are drills and there impacts . Everything else , forget it


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That's the one I have, Jerry. A good saw.




Jerry Bowen said:


> Gene,
> I looked at Bosch Jig Saw, the first one that looked at was about $300 dollars, then I found and ordered from Amazon the JS365 for $122, hope it's alright the cost is less than the Dewalt. If I made a mistake on the model, let me know.
> 
> Jerry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> That's the one I have, Jerry. A good saw.


agreed...
Bosch pretty much sets the standards for jigsaws....


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Regarding batteries dying, I just discovered that the "Batteries+" outlet can rebuild the battery packs for cordless tools. It runs around $25. which is much cheaper than buying a replacement or tossing the tool!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> agreed...
> Bosch pretty much sets the standards for jigsaws....


I'm sure glad that I started this thread and asked before buying a saw other than Bosch after reading all of the good posts about them.

I have an old, very old, beater Craftsman jig saw that is a joke as far as doing any close work with it. 

I got it with a "package" deal that bought from Vesta's brother in law six years ago when I first became interested in woodworking.

The thngs that I bought were things that Jesse had picked up at garage sales. There was an old Craftman TS, two Craftsman bench band saws that were worthless, a Craftsman drill press that works just fine, a Craftsman radial arm saw that was well used but works alright, a belt sander, a inexpensive chop saw, an old corded drill, a Craftsman router, a funky router table that was a joke.

I ash canned the drill and the router table. Gave the band saws and the router away, parked and never used he chop saw. The motor on the TS burned out shortly after getting it but not before completely takeing it apart and re-working it in my attempt to alighn the blade which I never did get right.

The drill press, the RAS, the belt sander are all that I actually kept and can use.

But, the best part of the deal was that I learned the value of buying good tools and appreciating them, that was worth what I paid Jesse for the pile of junk that I bought from him and I'm not complaining, maybe he needed the money, but more than likely he had no idea of the quaiity of the things in the package. Lookig back now, the transaction today it was a bit "chucklely. I'm not complaining.

I'm looking forward to the arrival of the new iig saw and my restored vision.

Jerry


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Jerry ~ allow me to join the crowd of Bosch fans. I own the Bosch JS470E 120-Volt 7.0-Amp Top-Handle Jigsaw and love its power, accuracy and ease. It was a gift, but if I had my druthers, I would opt for the upgraded version with a light. The Bosch carrying case could use some extra room for storing a large assortment of blades. You can't go wrong with Bosch when it comes to jig saws.

Bob


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*This is a great thread.*

I have a crummy low end Skil jigsaw and it's awful. I can't keep the base 90° to the blades and the bottom of the cut is never even with the top. I guess I shouldn't have expected much for what it cost.
I placed the Bosch jigsaw recommendation in a favorites folder for when I'm ready to buy.

As to the corded verses cordless question, I agree that the cordless tools are just temporary and I only buy cordless drills and drivers because of the great at what they do being used so much and so portable. But the other tools are corded. I think!

Thanks for the advice! 
Bryan


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is a review of the top scroll saws done by Rockler. Jigsaw Review: Woodworking Expert Tests Seven and Picks Bosch EVSL As the Best / Rockler How-to. The top winner was the Bosch 1590 but only slightly. But that's not the model that you have so It's comparing apples to oranges. After going through the same decision that you were going through I couldn't decide so put both the Bosch and Makita on my Christmas list. I got the Makita and couldn't be happier with it. Check out the review and compare the price and features. You will be living with what you have for a long time so choose carefully.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

If you can, take a look at Festool. Ya, I know, $$. But you will not regret it and you only buy it once.

JimE


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

blackemmons said:


> If you can, take a look at Festool. Ya, I know, $$. But you will not regret it and you only buy it once.
> 
> JimE


same for Bosch w/o the huge price tag...

Reconditioned Jig Saws

Jig Saws | CPO Outlets


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

mgmine said:


> Here is a review of the top scroll saws done by Rockler. Jigsaw Review: Woodworking Expert Tests Seven and Picks Bosch EVSL As the Best / Rockler How-to. The top winner was the Bosch 1590 but only slightly. But that's not the model that you have so It's comparing apples to oranges. After going through the same decision that you were going through I couldn't decide so put both the Bosch and Makita on my Christmas list. I got the Makita and couldn't be happier with it. Check out the review and compare the price and features. You will be living with what you have for a long time so choose carefully.



That is a very interesting review, thanks for pointing it out.
Jerry


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang you guys! Now I'm just not going to be satisfied with my boat-anchor-never-gonna-die-crappy-cutting Craftsman jigsaw.

Thanks for posting that review. However, the winner (Bosch 1590 EVSL) seems to not be sold anymore. The review is from 2011. Does anyone know which model is closest to the 1590 EVSL? The JS470E looks close but looks can deceive.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like Bosch tools, however, my go to jigsaw is a DeWalt 18v cordless. Working without the cord is convenient, and I get a good cut from it. I have several batteries from other DW tools, so I am able to switch out quickly. I had some Makita 14/4 v batteries rebuilt, but the shop that did it substituted smaller batteries so that battery isn't much better than the older factory ones. If I buy again, it will almost certainly be a Bosch with a cord. Every Bosch tool I own is terrific. Wish they had a 10 inch model of the glide miter saw, which would fit much better in my small shop than their slider. Oops, a little off topic.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Every Bosch tool I own is terrific. Wish they had a 10 inch model of the glide miter saw, which would fit much better in my small shop than their slider.


Here Ya Go!
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CM10GD-...id=1430333963&sr=8-2&keywords=bosch+glide+saw


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DonkeyHody said:


> Here Ya Go!
> http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CM10GD-...id=1430333963&sr=8-2&keywords=bosch+glide+saw


those are sweet...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jerry Bowen said:


> This morning I began to shoo for jigsaws again. I know, I've been here before but did not end up buying one due to Herb "giving" me that beautiful Hegner Scroll saw at the time, but now I'm back looking for a jig saw as since a scroll saw does work wand do as does a jig saw does.
> 
> I looked at the Dewalt 331k which is a corded saw for $150, then at the 331B cordless for the same money but without a gattery or chager. I had some trouble finding the price for those items so I looked at a PC saw. The only one that I see is much cheaper than the Dewalt and is cordless.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry,I have a collection of dead batteries,drills & the cases they came in.Good advice from Andy(DonkeyHody) James


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

jj777746 said:


> Hi Jerry,I have a collection of dead batteries,drills & the cases they came in.Good advice from Andy(DonkeyHody) James


Thanks to this thread and the responses to it on the forum, I have taken my Q on battery powered tools, I like My PC and not more than I use it I'll get along with it for quite some time with the two batteries.

This thread and information via the posts is a great exampte of the value of this forum.

Jerry


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Another Vote for Bosch Jigsaw*

One more vote for Bosch jigsaws. I have a top handle version but can hold it by the barrel when I need to do really accurate work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think most of us need one cordless drill/driver but generally cordless tools are easier to justify if you are a contractor where the "time is money" saying comes into play and you can claim it on your taxes. A quality corded tool has a good chance of outliving many of us here and is a pleasure to use.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Thanks to this thread and the responses to it on the forum, I have taken my Q on battery powered tools, I like My PC and not more than I use it I'll get along with it for quite some time with the two batteries.
> 
> This thread and information via the posts is a great exampte of the value of this forum.
> 
> Jerry


Charles,
I think that you have accurately defined the condlusion of this thread.

How about switching to sos discussion about jig saw blades. I know that the saw that I have ordered used "T" blades, I will not or do not expect to cut anything other that wood, both hard and soft species, but other may need to cut other material of course.

Jerry

I went on line and looked for blades, looks like a pretty straight forward subject, not much to talk 
about I guess. I ordered three packs of the Bosch blades for clean cuts on wood. Only ordered that number of packs to get the free shipping, I can't imagine ever needed that many blade, but who know, time will tell.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I own the Dewalt jig saw but I bought it a long time ago when Dewalt was still worth buying.

If I had to replace it, I would go with Bosch. One of the last companies in the affordable market that still makes something worth buying.

I love Festool products but I would not buy their jig saw. All the quality in the world is not going to transform a "blunt instrument" into something special and since I use one so infrequently, it just would not make sense for a a hobbyist IMO.

I too avoid battery tools except for drills; and their convenience.

Hard to comment on blade performance. Just do not use it often enough to be a concern. I usually just replace the blade if needed. Most of mine are bi metal but I do have some finer wood blades on hand.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I just bought the bosch 365 and the first jigsaw that is smoth and easy use. They marked the saw down to $99 dollars at Lowes.
Buy it you will not regret it.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

roofner said:


> I just bought the bosch 365 and the first jigsaw that is smoth and easy use. They marked the saw down to $99 dollars at Lowes.
> Buy it you will not regret it.




I saw the $99 dollar sale on line, tried to buy it but when I was filling in the information and was asked for my state I could only type two letters. There was, or I could not find it, a drop down wind where you pick your state, so I couldn't take advantage of
that price. I boutht it for $122 on Amazon, it is suppoed to arrive next Monday, four days from now.

I'm so glad that I asked about jig saws on the forum and decided on the Bosch due to all the good reports that I got.

When proof reading this post it dawned on me that all I needed to do was to type in TX instead of Texas, duh. Oh well, it's only money. I did get free shipping and that may well make up for the difference.

Jerry


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck has it right in cordless works well for business where time is money. Having to drag a cord all over a jobsite is a major drag. I still have 2 cordless drill/drivers and a 3 1/2" saw. When heavy duty drilling and cutting is required then the corded drills and saws can't be beat. 

I never bought into any of the cordless power tool kits, (drill/saw/ratchet) etc. I did stay with the same tool groups, Mak and PC. So I was able to use the same chargers. What's even more expensive is the number of batteries one needs to keep going during a work day, especially framing sundecks.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry, I've settled in on Bosch blades. They really seem to cut better than other brands and stay sharp longer.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One last thing about cordless tools. I use a DeWalt 18v circular saw a lot. The blade is very thin and really does a nice job on breaking down sheet goods. There is more than enough power, and the 6 1/2 diameter blade makes a clean cut. The biggest thing for me is the light weight of the machine makes it easy to control on a straight edge, and there is no cord to catch and pull the saw off the line. I don't know about you guys and gals, but that cord has tripped me up many a time. It is always in the way or catching on something.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry....
Progressor blades or nothing...
you won't regret...

FWIW...
I have the 18V in cordless jigsaw by Bosch...
once it's capabilities/usefulness are learned this nay saying will come to end...


----------

